# Kindle Silicone Skin and Neoprene Cover



## thomashton

http://stores.ebay.com/mini-suit-store_Amazon-Kindle_W0QQcolZ4QQdirZ1QQfsubZ19876518QQftidZ2QQtZkm

I've been looking at these. They come in different colors and really like the neoprene slip cover. Anyone have either? What are your thoughts?


----------



## Cuechick

It depends on why you want them, to change the look, or for protection. I ordered a skin for mine just to change the look. I found these 
which looked very cool and through the forum I found them in, a lot of satisfied uses...

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=30188

I read the Amazon thread she linked to and that is persuaded me to give them a try. I have not gotten them yet (or my Kindle for that matter) 
just so you know!


----------



## Teninx

I almost bought a protective skin for both Kindles but after reading mixed reviews, decided to forego the purchase. So far, I don't miss having either Kindle dressed.


----------



## Leslie

My daughter has one of those silicone skins. I don't particularly care for the look but she likes it. She reads her Kindle out of a cover and I suppose it gives a tad of protection...but...eh, not so thrilled about it.

L


----------



## Susan B

Tennix is that a picture of you with your tinfoil hat?


----------



## Cuechick

This is what I order, purely cosmetic but I like to be styling...









From this company istyles.com

They are easy to remove and do leave any sticky residue....and you can even download a screen saver (as seen in pic) to match =)


----------



## Mom of 4

wow!  That looks very kool!  I didn't even realize my Kindle was nekked until I saw your picture! 

Now I'm gonna have to get one!


----------



## Leslie

Are those skins covers that you put on? How thick are they? Does your Kindle still fit into another cover...M-edge or whatever?

L


----------



## Cuechick

I have not gotten mine yet but this link should answer your questions... 

http://www.amazon.com/Vinyl-skins-for-kindle-available/forum/FxBVKST06PWP9B/Tx4P157Y0TO52B/1/ref=cm_cd_ef_tft_tp?_encoding=UTF8&asin=B000FI73MA

This post imparticular:

"I GOT MY SKIN!!!

Here's the scoop. They are vinyl 'stickers' easy to apply. It's like applying vinyl cutouts some people apply to their car windows. Easy to remove, try, try again. My advice: get a color that goes with white. The color of the kindle is visible around the edges, the buttons & scrollwheel are uncovered. They even include a bonus battery charger skin (which is cool). Easy to apply if you like crafts or just have steady fingers.

O.k., the not-so downside. The Kindle engineers designed the color/texture of the kindle to hold well, and the color (white) fades into the background when you read. The skins are shiny/glossy with vibrant colors and kind of slippery to hold (not real bad, but again, like vinyl cutouts people put on car windows). Not having the Kindle 'fade' into the background may take some getting used to for me, (I should've gone with a more mellow color) so how long I'll keep the skin on, is still up in the air. Otherwise, it looks great, like an exotic sportscar. Fairly easy to apply with patience, and easy to remove (no goo) if you decide to change it or just toss it. For the money, it was worth it for me to try it.

Esme.

**Edit to post** Once you purchase a 'skin' - you become a 'preferred customer' and any future items you get have a 10% discount. So if you like the skin, but don't like the color--or if you want all your electronics to match, buy one item first, then go back and get the others."


----------



## Leslie

Ah, okay. That explains it. I think I'll pass but I can see how my daughter would like one of these.

That review was by Esme...Esmerelda Luv. We need to get her over here, too!

L


----------



## pidgeon92

I am hesitant to buy a skin, I think it would be distracting. I have one on my iPod Touch, they are very cool looking and relatively easy to apply.

As for silicone, I bought a silicone case for my husband's first iPod. It was not easy to get the iPod in or out of it, and worse, it picked up every little piece of dirt and lint it could find. After a week it looked like it was five years old. I don't know if they've improved the silicone cases since then, but I know I will never get another one for any of my electronics.


----------



## Cuechick

My skins came today and they look great but they sent the wrong color. The funny thing is, since I ordered a different color cover, I was actually concerned that I picked the wrong colors! (see post above)...and was thinking I should have ordered the ones they sent!

This is what I got:









I will get my case on Monday, so I will see how they look together. This is the 3rd time fate has stepped in and corrected 
a mistake I made in the world around my kindle...!

A book I bought on eBay a few weeks before I even thought about buying a Kindle, never got shipped! I was regreting buying it 
cause it was cheaper on the Kindle and it weighs a ton. She refunded me!
A case/pouch I bought, also on eBay, then regretted when I found something else I liked better... was out of stock, refund!
Now this!
The Kindle Gods must like me or something!

p.s. I found them very easy to put on and it really gives it totally new look... =)!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

These do look way cool. . . .I may have to consider a small splurge. . . .

Ann


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Octochick said:


> My skins came today and they look great but they sent the wrong color. The funny thing is, since I ordered a different color cover, I was actually concerned that I picked the wrong colors! (see post above)...and was thinking I should have ordered the ones they sent!
> 
> This is what I got:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will get my case on Monday, so I will see how they look together. This is the 3rd time fate has stepped in and corrected
> a mistake I made in the world around my kindle...!
> 
> A book I bought on eBay a few weeks before I even thought about buying a Kindle, never got shipped! I was regreting buying it
> cause it was cheaper on the Kindle and it weighs a ton. She refunded me!
> A case/pouch I bought, also on eBay, then regretted when I found something else I liked better... was out of stock, refund!
> Now this!
> The Kindle Gods must like me or something!
> 
> p.s. I found them very easy to put on and it really gives it totally new look... =)!


I just ordered this design and I can't wait to get it. It was so hard to choose which one to go with , but I may order the other skin I wanted during christmas just in case. The other one I wanted was the Zen (the one that is mostly black), because it matches my other accessories for school (usually red or black). Watch I may get the design you were supposed to get.


----------



## Cuechick

Here is my Kindle after it's makeover, with 2 of my homemade screen savers...! I love it.


----------



## Ruby296

Wow, it looks great and I love that green cover!  Thanks for posting these!


----------



## chynared21

Octochick said:


> Here is my Kindle after it's makeover, with 2 of my homemade screen savers...! I love it.


*Are you by chance a stylist  Great pictures, thanks for sharing *


----------



## Cuechick

I'm a photographer.... and thanks!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Octochick said:


> My skins came today and they look great but they sent the wrong color. The funny thing is, since I ordered a different color cover, I was actually concerned that I picked the wrong colors! (see post above)...and was thinking I should have ordered the ones they sent!
> 
> [....]
> 
> A book I bought on eBay a few weeks before I even thought about buying a Kindle, never got shipped! I was regreting buying it
> cause it was cheaper on the Kindle and it weighs a ton. She refunded me!
> A case/pouch I bought, also on eBay, then regretted when I found something else I liked better... was out of stock, refund!
> Now this!
> The Kindle Gods must like me or something!
> 
> p.s. I found them very easy to put on and it really gives it totally new look... =)!


You have great Kindle Karma!!!

Betsy


----------



## Teach142

I have one of the Ebay silicon skins.  I really like it as I like to read without the cover on.  It's easy to grip and adds a little color.  I did make a few adjustments to it.  I cut off the spikes on the back and the piece that holds the stand up prop.  Now, it fits into my original kindle case for transport.


----------



## Teach142

Oh yeah, and I sent the neoprene case back.  It didn't fit as they said it would.


----------



## thomashton

Teach142 said:


> Oh yeah, and I sent the neoprene case back. It didn't fit as they said it would.


Hmmm. I only got the neoprene case and not the silicone skin. It's on it's way so we'll see how I like it.


----------



## thomashton

Thinking this may be the skin for me. I'm a soldier and love my kindle. The grey in the ACU pattern work well into the screen colour. We'll see if my wife goes for it as we share our Kindle . . . for now.


----------



## Jesslyn

I have the Silicone Skin and the Neoprene Cover.  I got the Silicone with the screen protector and although was surprised that it did not have a cutout for the silver navigation bar, but a couple of swips with an exacta knife fixed that.  I now use that cover almost exclusively due to the vast reduction in size it accounts for when comparing to using the provided cover.  I stuff it in the Neoprene when tossing my Kindle into a tote or other bag for a day out.  I did keep the proved cover for use when traveling--I think it offers more protection and I bend the front cover all the way to the back when using a booklight.  I had to add velcro to use the provided cover, i never got used to that tab thing.  

On the Silicone skin, I appreciate the cutouts for the power and wireless buttons and don't have a problem with those at all--and I have long nails.  Really, I guess it depends on where and how you Kindle.  I am NEVER without mine.


----------



## mickbali123

Hi everyone..
Guys i bought new Phone last week and i need some good looking amazon kindle skin on it. So i have searched a lot regarding this and came through a website http://www.decalskin.com/ , 
Is this website is really good in providing amazon kindle skins?


----------



## mlewis78

Octochick said:


> This is what I got:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will get my case on Monday, so I will see how they look together. This is the 3rd time fate has stepped in and corrected
> a mistake I made in the world around my kindle...!
> 
> A book I bought on eBay a few weeks before I even thought about buying a Kindle, never got shipped! I was regreting buying it
> cause it was cheaper on the Kindle and it weighs a ton. She refunded me!
> A case/pouch I bought, also on eBay, then regretted when I found something else I liked better... was out of stock, refund!
> Now this!
> The Kindle Gods must like me or something!
> 
> p.s. I found them very easy to put on and it really gives it totally new look... =)!


This looks just like the skins we buy from various vendors, such as Decalgirl. The Amazon forum you linked to calls them vinyl, not silicone. (The title of the thread was Kindle silicone skin and neoprene cover).

Very nice combo, though.


----------



## mlewis78

Oh, now I see that you (Otochick) did not start the thread but responded to someone else's post about the silicone skins and neoprene covers.  I opened the thread thinking I'd read about silicone skins.  Also, I am familiar with your posts from way back.  In fact, I discovered Kindleboards through one of your posts on another website about Borsa Bella bags.


----------



## mlewis78

Istyles has a lot of the same skin designs that are sold by Decalgirl.


----------



## F1Wild

I think some of the skins look pretty interesting and just a little different from DecalGirl.

This one would look cool with that metallic pink cover:


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

mickbali123 said:


> Hi everyone..
> Guys i bought new Phone last week and i need some good looking amazon kindle skin on it. So i have searched a lot regarding this and came through a website http://www.decalskin.com/ ,
> Is this website is really good in providing amazon kindle skins?


Decalgirl is one of the best sites for finding skins for almost any device you would want to. You can also get custom skins.

Betsy


----------



## gregoryblackman

Anyone best for being water resistant/water proof?


----------

